# Wild mouse, crooked neck.



## Poisoned (Nov 17, 2012)

This little guys' neck is stuck in a position that makes his head tilted all the way to the side, like he's looking up at you with one eye all the time. 

He seems to be eating, however, and is able to run and jump. I really don't know what to do with him, if I should let him go or put him down. He was definitely injured, but as I said, he's eating and has the will to live.

Any ideas on what is wrong, and if it will get better with some time..?


----------



## Poisoned (Nov 17, 2012)

I was planning on releasing today, as the weather will be mild for the next week supposedly. So he will have time to readjust to being outside.. But man I feel bad for him.


----------



## ThreeMagicBeans (Dec 16, 2012)

He may have an inner ear infection, that is causing the head tilt. I've seen it in rabbits, guinea pigs, and rats before.


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Sounds like an ear infection but with one that bad, it might not correct it's self.


----------



## Poisoned (Nov 17, 2012)

It seems like he cannot right his head. He runs with his head crooked as well.. Anything I can do to help with the infection, if that's what it is?


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

Natural antibiotics like honey and garlic would be the easiest way to go about that


----------



## Jokerfest (Sep 25, 2012)

I would try and treat his infection before you released him.
Really nice of you to help the little guy people always call me crazy when I help the ones my cat catches.


----------



## Poisoned (Nov 17, 2012)

Well, I have plenty of both for him, and I made sure he has good places to hide so he feels secure and lots of bedding.

Well, I do what I can for all living critters. The smallest kindness can make an incredible difference to a little guy.


----------



## Babs (Jan 26, 2012)

Well done for helping him  

Is it possible that he was caught in a trap or something, and hurt himself that way? It sounds unlikely but I've heard of wild rats with permanent shoulder and back injuries from snap traps still soldiering on until they die naturally or something else gets them. 

Mice are a lot more delicate but might still be a possibility. 

Have you let him go?


----------



## Poisoned (Nov 17, 2012)

Nope, I see new poos on top of his house and the food disappears, so he's alive and eating. 

He was inside of some metal pipes I sat on the curb for trash, and when some scrappers got it, I guess he fell out, stunned, and they sat him on top of my trash can and left, he was awake and mostly alert when he was found by my friend.


----------

